# Cost of using a motorhome



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Cost will obviously depend on usage and low usage will result in higher costs as will staying on expensive sites, but I have kept a record of costs of use for nearly four years now. I reckon I am 50 percent better off running the motorhome compared to other types of holidays with the big plus of having the freedom and lifestyle prefered. 

I have worked out my costs of use over the 4 years, excluding depreciation, as £0.36 per mile and this can be broken down even further to :

Night stops £0.14 per mile
Fuel £0.13 per mile
Repairs maintenance £0.03 per mile
Tax and insurance £0.06 per mile

Depreciation is a little more difficult to quantify until the actual sale but you could easilly double the 36 pence per mile figure.

Does anyone else have comments or figures like this for comparison?

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry peedee but I can't see how any of us can relate our costs to yours as surely you are including too many variables.

The annual/total mileage is very relevant.
Only the fuel cost per mile would remain anything like stable with increased mileage.
The number of stops and where will influence the cost of £0.14 per mile
and the £0.03 per mile for repairs and maintenance and the £0.06 per mile for tax and insurance should both come down with greater annual mileage.

Go on. Tell me I'm an idiot. I'm prepared for it.


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Iam afraid that figures could tell you what you want them tosay, mine for instance say that fuel costs are 25p per mile, cost per night is £7.00 per night and I don't wild camp, these costs include electricity, and gas, and the odd ocassional meal out. But my mileage is at present only 1850 so there should be lots of others with lower figures. Insurance £360 repairs nil, but you should budget at least 20p per mile for this (my van is new) depreciation as you say this cant be known until you sell, but usually it is much less than a car and caravan. So as I say you can make what you will from that, say £500 for 1 week away in Spain fly out and back, if thats what you like fine, I say £500 for a week in Sgeggy B&B no comparison, I can eat what I like when I like, My wife feeds me properly and well and it's all within my budget, so who cares.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

2 weekends away every 3 (priceless)
eat drink stay where we want (priceless)
sleep in your own bed(priceless)
go places people never see(priceless)
meet new friends,brunch by an old mill on a october morning(priceless)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

well said bauldy

I operate a 'cost watch' on the basis that annual depreciation is probably equivalent to 40 nights away in hotel. Costs per mile van vs car [excluding depreciation] van is cheaper - to insure and on fuel and servicing is about the same. So once we pass the marker of away nights we're in pocket. Doesn't take account of days away - which are generally better value in van than car.

anyway it's only money, it's either that or give a load to gordon!

8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
we have used our van for 70 days away in the last 12 months I do not have the exact figures but have used guesstimates.
So the way I see it is......
For the cost of your motorhoming for any year or period
Add
depreciation of the van...............2000.00
cost of the fuel/oil/tax/ins........... 1275.00
cost of campsites/rallies/shows... 450.00
cost of servicing/spares................125.00
cost of lpg................................... 30.00
---------
total 3880.00

Divide this by the number of days usage

70 |3425
£55.42 per day

I am sure to have missed something, such as: our home runs cheaper when we are away so there should be a balancing figure in there somewhere. Or if we had invested the capital into savings at 5% we would be so much better off and that should show in the figures somewhere :roll: but dammit at £55 a day I'm a happy camper, poor but happy 

Mike

P.S. added after reading this load of tosh myself....please do not correct me by saying my guestimates are far too low...I would rather be happy "under false pretences" than sad knowing the "truth"


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Sorry peedee but I can't see how any of us can relate our costs to yours as surely you are including too many variables.
> 
> The annual/total mileage is very relevant.
> Only the fuel cost per mile would remain anything like stable with increased mileage.
> ...


Too many variables! Thought I used subjects everyone could relate to and left out those that you would incur on any holiday. I would have thought given the commonality of base vehicles and taken over a reasonable period (longer the better) some consistency or at least a close range of costs would be experienced. I would expect to see the biggest variation in site costs because if you regularly wild camp these would be very low. Gill I did say, "Cost will obviously depend on usage and low usage will result in higher costs as will staying on expensive sites"

Perhaps it should be clarified further with a further question as to what is your average annual usage in terms of days? Amongst all the converstions here and even in the mags I have seen very little about what the actual cost of ownership of a motorhome is. Whilst some may have absolutely no interest whatsoever (lucky blighters) I am sure the vast majority didn't make a purchase without at first thinking about this question and the result could be of interest for those about to embark on ownership.

peedee


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For me the majority of this thread seems to miss the point, I'm sure that there aren't too many of us that can actually "afford" to buy, own, run or use a Motorhome, I know I certainly can't. BUT, (big but) it's about the quality of relaxation, freedom, choice and above all else being able to go wherever you wish, when you wish and indeed if you wish, as bauldy said "priceless". 

I do keep a mpg figure tally, really only for my own interest, other than excluding the 4 to 8 mpg yanks I'll continue to somehow find the necessary to remain an owner until the toes curl up and sod the real cost.

John.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

The only cost analysis I make is comparing 2 nights away at a weekend in chuggs comprising a mixture of wild camping/CLs/proper sites costing on average 15 pounds for 2 nights compared to say a minimum of 30 pounds per night for a B&B. I exclude fuel since you would drive to the B&B anyway and chuggs is my daily car.

NO Compatition!

A


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I agree with you all (I'm a coward really) but hidden somewhere amongst all this is the fact that the more days you go out in the van the better value it is, its B expensive to drive around in it but in reality its is more expensive to leave it standing on the drive.....only problem now is that if you are also a "home" owner, then if you go away for 100 days a year in the motorhome just what sort of value are you getting from the bricks and mortar home!

My brain is hurting, I'm going for a lie down.

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> I.....only problem now is that if you are also a "home" owner, then if you go away for 100 days a year in the motorhome just what sort of value are you getting from the bricks and mortar home!
> 
> My brain is hurting, I'm going for a lie down.
> ...


Ahh..... but one or the other is an imperative dependant on whether you are a full timer or not and so far bricks and motar appreciate whether you use them or not.

peedee


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*well,*

how can you put a price on freedom,
i have never tried to work out the cost of running a motorhome,
and i have no plans to do so, 
i am far to busy enjoying it, i will know if it ever becomes to costly,
because, god forbid, thats when i will stop using it.
just enjoy it, like they say you cant take it with you.
willo/


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

> just enjoy it, like they say you cant take it with you.
> willo/


I thought that was the whole point of a motorhome ?  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*well*

chuggs,
very good,


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

When I go I'm taking mine with me. Since there are a few outstanding issues here, I think I know which way I'm going and it's not UP........never mind I've heard there are no height barriers, parking wardens or speed limits down there :angryfire: 

Mike


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

willo - total agreement

spykal - you are completely wrong :!: 

Think again, where have we all wished the designers of height barriers, traffic wardens and enforcers of speed limits would go :?: 

I rest my case


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

That's it then, I'm buggered...all I can hope for is a second chance in Purgatory

:blob6: Mike :blob6:


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: I'll get the first round in then (not if, but when I see you)


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

costs of MH-ing.......

I don't want to know, and if I don't know I can't tell the wife when she asks.
Better be ignorant than worrying what my hobby costs.

sorry.....

Leo


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good answer Leo!

and...

spykal wrote;



> That's it then, I'm buggered...


you will be, when you get 'down there'.

pete.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

I mentioned this posting to Brenda,who laughed and then went
on to tell of a chap we had bumped into while we away on one of
our trips, and he said he had worked out the cost at £36/week
while they travelled from March till October they shut up their home 
and camped wild.
So if you take away what it would cost to run their house they would
probably be able to bank a few quid.
This couple were elderly and probably on a tight budget so it made
sense to live in their m/h most of the year as it was cheaper than running a house.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Very true Bauldy, but I almost forgot that my post was meant to be a comparison with other types of holiday. You would save these whatever type of holiday you had away from home. Similarly you can ignore food cost when comparing to other types of self catering holiday.

One thing I did not take into account is the cost of finance if money is borrowed to purchase your motorhome. In the motor trade all the cost are expressed as a percentage of the purchase price over the first three years. Of course there isn't a night stop cost but the*average* breakdown of car costs are not too dissimilar if I turn mine into percentages.

peedee


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Cor my heads spinning. There's far too many variables to take into account. If we didn't have the motorhome we would spend a lot more time at home, it doesn't just replace the annual holiday but gives us lots of holidays & weekends away every year. Food would be little different whether at home, in self catering apartment or in the van. Booze would be a lot more at home or in an apartment/hotel as I'd have to pay pub/hotel prices rather than share a bottle or two with friends. We've stayed this year at places costing from free to about £16 per night, would take a while to work out an average. It would be a lot cheaper to use the car & a tent, but not so cosy or convenient, & winter trips would be out.
What price can you put on the experiences we have had compared to other families who stay at home all year & go away once for a 2 week package? I know my kids have friends who are jealous of our many "holidays" and of the things they have seen & done. And they are getting to know their own country's geography better.
To hell with the figures, life is too short! :?


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

I liken my hobby to the reply given to "gentlemen" who wished to buy a Rolls Royce and asked what it cost. "if you have to ask you cannot afford it"
My motorhome is my getaway from all the day to day niggles of life.
Mind you without it the NHS would pick up my day to day costs because I would be in an institution. Actually I am in one of those as well I'm married 8O . But sa the saying goes you cannot be in two places at one time.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Caz said:


> To hell with the figures, life is too short! :?


Whilst I agree with much of the sentiment expressed by Caz and others in this thread. If cost are immaterial why not hire a motorhome it would be a lot less hassle than owning one?

peedee


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Peedee
If you hire you lose the spontaniety of just coming home and going away for the weekend


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Same goes for women :lol: 


Now preparing myself for the flaming I deserve.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I don't understand Peedee. Hiring a motorhome instead of owning one would be a heck of a lot of hassle.
Fancy having to unload everything & reload it again every weekend! And where would I store it during the week? In a heap on my driveway? If I could be bothered with all that hassle I'd use the tent & car instead! 
:roll:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just saw this post...This is my philosophy.

If I want to go away for a while, I estimate how much the trip will cost. If it is more than I can afford, I see if I can reduce costs (not so far to travel, shorter trip etc.). All being well, I go. If not I stay home, get on with all the jobs put on hold since my last trip away and sulk!

Total running costs are irrelevant, and would probably frighten me if I added up the total amount I've spent on the van (Toys & bits n pieces) and on trips away.
Provided I've had good value for my outlay (i.e not ripped off for goods or services), I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

If I didn't have my MH don't think I would go away at all, as being on my own single supplements are expensive and I don't like the idea of being on my own in a hotel full of couples, not to mention eating and drinking on my own, hiring a cottage etc is very expensive and not that easy with a dog in tow,and as for those static caravan parks with their regimented identical rows  So it was either camping , caravanning or MH'ing, luckily I saw the light just in time :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have just been updating my motorhome "Live in Report" which is now in its 6th year. I have added a paragraph about the cost of ownership which I am also repeating here. I think it would be very interesting to see comparable figures for other models. Are some cheaper/more expensive to run than others? Anyone else got any figures?

I have stated:


> For those who maybe wondering what it costs to own a motorhome, excluding insurance and depreciation, the costs of maintaining and repairing our Autotrail Mohican over the last 6 years have averaged £560 per annum. In addtition, insurance costs average £350 per annum. Costs of extra equipment, fuel and holidays are not included in these figures.


In my case at the end of year six, this works out at 12p a mile. I thought these figures high especially as I have had no major breakdowns. It is surprising how it all adds up!

peedee


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I think that the cost also depends on the size of the motorhome as well, we have a Talbot Harmony which costs us less to run than our Sisters Swift although they are both 4 berth ours is smaller, we dont have a figure in cost as such, but we use ours daily as our main vehicle and as some drunken yobs wrote their car off they use theirs daily as well, we reckon on daily use around £20 per week on petrol for us (dont know what they use in deisel), unless we go out over the weekend then the cost increases depending where we go. Anne.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Cost*

Hi to all

Cost per mile, over 3 years with a milage of 27788. works out at 29.7934 pence,

This may seem a little high but takes into account the following ;=

Tax, Insurance, maintenance, (inc 1 new tyre), Fuel, Ferry, (£1750.00 from Shetland to the UK mainland)

And remember the cost of fuel bought in Shetland can be 10 - 12 pence per litre more than on the UK mainland.

Over and above this cost is £450.00 for winter storage, and approx £2000.00 for extra bits and pieces fitted ie:- solar panels, cab insulation & carpets, engine tune up, autogas tank installation, security etc,

Cost of camp site fees, motorway tolls, tunnel tolls, and channel ferries are not included in the above,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cost of motorhoming*

Hi

I dare not even sit down and work it out!

Russell


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I cant afford it but do somehow.

With a frail father (needing full time care) and 2 Great Danes how else could we go away?

You only get one chance at life 8O grab it as and when you can :wink:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm realluy interested in this...I started trying to calculate it at one time, not least because we are not retired and therefore it could seem pricey if you add it all up...we cannot go away for months on end (although through sheer determination we don't do too badly). However I gave up...too busy (or too lazy?) to count it all, and by then we were hooked on the lifestyle choice we'd made. Priceless indeed, and Baldly points out a few good examples.

My excuse is that because I sunk every penny of a personal nest egg into it, we save money! The family budget is only the better for it...see, you can play amazing mind games with figures if you want!!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*cost of motorhoming*

Greetings,

I never realised the true cost of running a motorhome before deciding to buy one, I thought it would be on par with the cost of buying and running a boat.

Having been an owner and user of a motorhome since march this year, the cost factor has increased significantly as I did not expect to have to buy all the "extras"

Unfortunately I have problems with other kinds of travelling and holidays so to me it is a convenience factor and we can go where we want when we want, especially now both Chris and I are effectively retired.

Unfortunately we have spent too much on our new m'home leaving our savings account dry but we think it is worth it, we have only a minimal income now but if we run short of cash we will sell the m'home!

To put a definitive cost onto pleasure is misleading, our m'home gives us pleasure, we visit places we have never been before, we meet many nice people on our travels, have made some friends and we can come and go as we please and we can still watch Coronation Street! I don't really want to visualise the total cost as it would frighten me 

So we are looking forward to a lovely year in 2007 and our first trip abroad to France, I just hope we do not need to buy anything else for the new m'home in the meantime.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Peter (Humber-Traveller) 

A long time ago, I also looked into the costs of owning a narrow boat (mooring fees etc) and decided that if I couldn't use it more than 3 weeks a year it was cheaper to hire. I am sure I did not take into account all the costs and in any case it is probably longer than 3 weeks now. 

As you say the costs of extras can be very high, even spread over a number of years, certainly higher than running cost but to some extent you can tailor them to meet your pocket. This is not so with running costs. 

It is easy to keep track of any costs if you use one of the readily available software programs. I use MS Money for my budgets and I am fairly diligent at keeping track of costs. It is then easy to see where I have to cut back or what I have to spend on the things I enjoy. 

Its obvious from comments here, or the lack of them, and the press reports of the amount of debt around, many don't bother! 

peedee


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

*osterich approach*

I'm all for the osterich approach. !! as far as costs are concerned, If you've spent it , use it as much as possible.......

We too have a Gt Dane and could not go away without a M.H, tried staying in a Travel Lodge one night, someone walked past our door and the dog Woofed so loud he woke the whole place up.

When we are in the M.H he just snores like a baby!! We did work out that when we go to N. ireland its cheaper to take the M.H park up for the week and hire a car through caravan club...no hassle to get around and our M.H is much better than any hotel........


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*its worth it*

we have managed to to get away this year for 16 weeks including 6 in france it has on average cost us about £200 per week (cheaper in france  its the aires you know) :lol: that to us is value for money


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: well,*



willo said:


> how can you put a price on freedom,
> i have never tried to work out the cost of running a motorhome,
> and i have no plans to do so,
> i am far to busy enjoying it, i will know if it ever becomes to costly,
> ...


Oh how I agree! Can't be bothered to work it all out. If I did I probably wouldn't do it. Some people need to get out in their MH's instead of working out the costs!!


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

I'd probably have a heart attack if I tried to work the costs per night out. Which is really the only way to do it. Costs per mile are irrelevant
I'll just stick to enjoying it and b*gg*r the consequences!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I cannot believe the comments about 4-6 MPG for "yanks"?? Or the implied comment about the amount of debt reported by the press.
Our RV achieves about 15 MPG (as if I care much) and so far we are on our fourth motorhome and we are definitely in pocket regarding the ownership costs, having made a little bit of profit on the previous three. The current RV costs massively more to run than the other three, but we love it and we owe nothing on it so what else do I work for?
I can fill the diesel tank for about £175 and that lasts us about a month, we choose where we want to go based upon many factors but the price per night does not factor in hugely, I buy toys when I see something I like and we have met some really nice people because we were away in the RV..... That is priceless.
I guess that we are lucky that we took the risk of leaving secure, well paid jobs and set up our own company and that risk has paid off for us. We are not rich (we own an RV for christ's sake :lol: :lol: :lol: ) but I cannot think about trying to tie up all the variables involved in achieving an accurate cost analysis of ownership. Maybe when I need to justify selling it and not motorhoming anymore, I will take the time to scare myself, in the meantime I will just keep forking out for one of the few real pleasures that we have :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Read my signature :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*cost of using a motorhome*

Greetings,

Ah! the cost of using my motorhome, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, all I can say is expensive! but for us it is the best way for us to travel and reach parts of the country others cannot reach.

We have spent a lot of money and we are both retired on little income but we wanted to enjoy ourselves, we have lost 5 friends and two people we know well have also passed away in the past 5 years, they were all around our age, last year was the crunch when one of our best friends died after 7 weeks with cancer, both Chris and I said, well! thats it, lets make the best of what we have got whilst we can, you never know what is around the corner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So! folks go for it, enjoy yourselves, make the best of your life with the time you have left, you may live to be 100 but at least whilst on the way you enjoyed the best part of your life  to hell with the cost!!!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Peedee's main thrust seemed to be a comparison with other types of holidays, the trouble is that like boat ownership, if owning the motorhome means you cannot do other activities then it does become a tad limiting.

I cannot go on doing both and occasional overseas breaks, but I'm putting off the decision on where the axe should fall.

I had a purple patch in the 80's when for a brief few years I was in a high income bracket, and then I owned a large motoryacht. Interest rates were over 10% and I worked out that the cost of running the boat + loss of interest on the investment = £1000 a day spent on board! The problem being when you're earning enough to own them you have no time.

Lottery ticket day - those Euromillions are calling me, j o h n n i e j o h n n i e today will be my lucky day (or not).


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Humber-Traveller - I agree with your sentiments. We too had several friends pass away within a few months and we thought do it now or you may never have the chance to do it. Money in the bank was just there because it felt the sensible thing to do after paying off the mortgage and paying in to Pension Funds for what seems like forever. 

So far as daily running cost is concerned, I would probably pass out if I worked out the exact price of enjoying not only using it, but also planning trips and thinking of all the lovely places we will be going to next year - touch wood! 

However, I could not enjoy the MH experience if it left me in debt or without enough money to live a reasonable, if simple, life at home. 

Yes we are lucky, but we do appreciate it  

Sue


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

> I cannot believe the comments about 4-6 MPG for "yanks"?? Or the implied comment about the amount of debt reported by the press.


Keith, 
Sometimes you have to be provocative to get a response :wink:



> However, I could not enjoy the MH experience if it left me in debt or without enough money to live a reasonable, if simple, life at home.


Hear hear Sue.

peedee


----------

